# Motorhoming in Canada



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

Hello,
Has anyone got any experience or information about travelling around Canada in a MH they could pass on?
Many thanks.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Only in the context of a three week tour of the Rockies, but it was the best holiday we have ever had.

Using National and Provincial Park sites proved very cost-effective, though on these one tended to be completely dependent on the facilities in the 'van.

Commercial sites had more facilities, but were considerably more expensive. (useful for a laundry stop every so often though).

We were there in prime holiday season, and thought we might find getting a pitch difficult, but in fact booking in early in the day (often meant simply reserving a pitch with a piece of paper on unmanned sites) then going out for the day, worked for us.

We stayed on sites miles from anywhere, no facilities except a pile of wood and a fire pit per pitch - big roaring fire to keep the bears away and to barbecue on. Combined with the stunning scenery and extremely friendly people, what more could you want.

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

went about 25 years ago so any info I might give is well out of date! Brilliant holiday - did Toronto to Vancouver Island. proved very cost effective and loved the freedom. Fell in love with motorhoming at that point.

I think at the time we went, we got a campsite directory from Canada House to give us some idea of what was available where before we went, but nowadays that is mostly available online from sites such as http://www.explorealberta.com/


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have relatives in Ontario and have hired rvs from www.canadream.com, membership of KOA campgrounds comes with the vehicle. They have depots all over the country(Toronto,Calgary,Winipeg,Vancouver,Montreal,Halifax,Whitehorse) and supply a range of vehicles from dismountables to coach type rvs. The campgrounds generally have 'drive thru' pitchs, no 77 piont turns. Pitches usually have there own fire pit and picnic table. Try the website, I think you can book online as well.
Happy trails


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We went from Vancouver with Canadream about 10 years ago and it was the holiday of a lifetime (so far!). The scenery is amazing and the sheer joy of driving for an hour without seeing another vehicle was something I still remember. Go for the longest period you can afford and see as much of the country north of Vancouver as you can. Enjoy it


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We came back from a MH Holiday in Canada in September. As all ready stated the best sites to use are the national and Provincial sites these we found excellent. Most have fire pits but it costs you to buy the wood. Don;t let that put you off as sitting up in the mountains on the shores of a lake alongside a fire is wonderful. We encounterered all weathers including snow, One night we spent camped high in the mountains surrounded by snow and in the the morning all iced up it was great. We set off from Calgary and done a 3 week round trip via Banff, Jasper.Whistler, Vancouver Island and then made our way back to Calgary. We did find some provincial sites in Alberta from Banff to Jasper with electrical hook-up but once we were in British Columbia the only way for electrical hook-up was a private site, some of which leave a lot to be desired. It was the holiday of a lifetime. Absolutely breathtaking scenery. Can't begin to discribe the views of the mountains, lakes etc as nothing could prepare you for what you will see. Only downside was only saw one bear walking along a railway line in the distance. We flew with Thomas Cook. Flight delayed both ways and was packed in like Sardines even this wouldn't put us off going again. Hope you have a wonderful holiday Stew(You will).

Phil


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

We also hired a motorhhome with Canadream about 6 years ago. Great holiday. Not much extra to do one way holidays. Most sites had very big pitches which you drive through. One pitch we were on was about a 1/4 of an acre. Took us about a week to realise what the old tyre rim where for on all the pitches, used it every day after that. The only problem were the mossies and the blackfly. Stayed in Algonquin Nature reserve one night, drove away from pitch without disconnecting the electricity, we wondered why everyone was waving at us, just assumed that it was a very friendly place and waved back. It was only when we stopped and saw the frayed ends of the cable with all the wires sticking out is when we realised what we had done. Totally reccommend Canada as a place to visit with the motorhome. With the vast amount of countryside in between towns and cities, the wonderful road systems and the great places to pitch what more can you ask for. Oh. the wonderful scenery and the great weather.


----------

